# New Yankee Dolphin Owner



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

Greetings from SoCal! I posted here over a year ago looking for advice on a San Juan 24 that I had my eye on. I elected to pass for a number of reasons and have been patient in my continued search. Recently a 1969 Yankee Dolphin, Hull No. 140 came up for sale in Long Beach and I closed the deal today. She needs some work to freshen her up but she is sound and dry. I chose her because I wanted a safe, stable boat on which I could re-learn the art of sailing singlehanded and to teach my children how to sail. I look forward to having my newbie questions answered and to perhaps meet up with like minded sailors in the L.A. area. Thanks!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

DOLPHIN 24 (YANKEE) sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com
Very much like a slightly smaller version of my Tartan 27', also designed by S&S in the same era.
You should be able to steer the boat with the center board if the sails are balanced on a beam reach.

Congrats on your Yankee dolphin!


----------



## RyanL (Oct 2, 2012)

well done indeed! i was actually out, single-handing my yankee 24 (1971 hull 254) to on the Potomac in D.C., with a huge smile on my face, so happy that i bought the boat lat year.

you're right: they're a great, stable, and easy to sail design. if you haven't found the dolphin community yet, there's tons of useful info and ideas here.

happy sailing!
ryan


----------



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

RyanL said:


> well done indeed! i was actually out, single-handing my yankee 24 (1971 hull 254) to on the Potomac in D.C., with a huge smile on my face, so happy that i bought the boat lat year.
> 
> you're right: they're a great, stable, and easy to sail design. if you haven't found the dolphin community yet, there's tons of useful info and ideas here.
> happy sailing!
> ryan


I've already registered as the new owner there. Quite a lot of information on that site. It was one of the reasons I decided to buy the boat. I literally cannot find someone with a bad word to say about the Dolphin! I have some re-rigging to do before I single-hand. Hopefully I can get that all done asap...


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Congratulations on buying a Dolphin 24. Very cool boat. I have always thought of them as one of the nicest designs of that size and era. It's also a very interesting boat in that the lead designer on the Dolphin was Bill Shaw and shows how even within a major design house the 'design personality' of the lead designer can show through.


----------



## Lady Adoryan (May 10, 2013)

Welcome! We are in love with our Yankee 38 
"Hunhunahpu"


----------



## MarkBarrett (May 31, 2013)

welcome on this community, have a great stay here and enjoy fully on this board.


----------

